# Blue oberon da vinci cover?



## maddie80 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone have the blue oberon da vinci cover?  If so, would you be willing to post pics?

I've seen a few pictures of the cover in saddle, but I'm more interested in other colors.


----------



## smithhouse (Oct 28, 2010)

bump.  I'd love to see : D


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I think there was one posted on Kindleboards somewhere. Can't find it but found examples elsewhere:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Oberon-Leather-Journal-5-x7-sky-blue-keyhole-DA-VINCI-/380281812108
(This is a journal) Scroll down to see the complete design.

And on the Oberon facebook page:


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I could have sworn there was a picture on our very own Kindle Boards but I can't find it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I could have sworn there was a picture on our very own Kindle Boards but I can't find it.


Me too. Maybe someone else will know where it is. When I couldn't find it, I figured
it was because I'd seen it somewhere else and just thought it was here.


----------



## smithhouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks.  Mostly I see sky blue represented in the other designs more like the first pic and not "electric" like the second pic.  I am on the fence about 2 designs:
Gingko in marigold and Da Vinci in blue
Unfortunately I can't seem to find many pics of either "in the wild," so to speak.  I have the Oberon pics to go by and then other designs posted on the board with these colors to give me a better feel, but not really these covers themselves 

I will have to help remedy this by posting pics when I buy one


----------

